# Couple of builds



## aafcfan (Feb 25, 2011)

some of my builds..





































some in progress...




































.Thanks for looking aafcfan


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

great job


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

loving the paint!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Being a huge Jungle Jim fan ( and Jungle Pam! ) 
I really like those two Monzas.
Nice builds.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great builds. And like Jafo said "Loving the paint". I noticed on the sixth photo, blue car in progress, it looks like the wrinkle walls are flexed like in acceleration. Did you do that? And if so how?? I have a few funny car models on the shelf and since my builds are always static I think one with the front wheels slightly off the tarmac, body and tube frame flexed would be a great build.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

The "Mad Funny" car is nice as well as the others, I have that kit as well and ready to build the kit is Getting Harder and Harder to find as well, But looks great NICE CLEAN JOB.


----------

